# Every little helps



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

I’m feeling a slight bit catatonic, tried and failed with searching for a service to call manila. I’m burned with anything internet advertises as free call, there are lots of them in google. I want something with a personal recommendation, have you any idea of a mVoIP applications to use for a minimal amount?


----------



## olivetreez (May 30, 2013)

It depends on where you're calling. You can use tango, line, kakao, viber and other apps or you may try Global Call which gives you $1.50 in credit just for signing up as well as promotions where you can earn credits for sharing the app to your friends. You can also buy credits easily using credit cards or google wallet. Now if you're the type to make calls frequently to Philippines then Global Call is for you. Their price is pretty low-- $0.09 for landline and $0.12 for mobile calls. It’s quite new and not yet as famous as skype though, but I believe it will gain momentum in the coming months


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

koalabeard said:


> I&#146;m feeling a slight bit catatonic, tried and failed with searching for a service to call manila. I&#146;m burned with anything internet advertises as free call, there are lots of them in google. I want something with a personal recommendation, have you any idea of a mVoIP applications to use for a minimal amount?


So many options are there like fringa,skype,viber.but i suggesting you that voip discount,rynga...both are very cheap..


----------



## olivetreez (May 30, 2013)

*Every Little Helps and the difference..*

I think rynga's good feature is that you can talk for FREE with other Rynga users. (pc-to-pc). While Discount app is designed for both iPhone and iPad only. I want versatility on my calling, because I cannot afford the inconvenience of having to think if the person I'm calling has the same application as I do. With Global Call that is no longer the case, you are free to call anybody anywhere in any phone, landline or mobile. And for $0.09 per minute, this a bargain in today's economy I would say. Compare to other mVoIP this rate is by far the cheapest you can find.


----------



## marimar1990 (Jun 12, 2013)

*every little helps*

That's a great suggestion rajurengith, but may I suggest an alternative, this app is pretty new so not everybody is aware of the name. Global Call is a VoIP service which offers international calls without having the need for a data plan. They also offer new users $1.50 worth of free calls upon download plus you can earn points when you get friends to sign up. It's also a lot more cheaper than any other VoIP because they only charge flat rate per minute call to anywhere. For calls to Philippines it's only $0.09 per minute to landline and $0.12 per minute to mobile. Since Global Call is still in it's launching stages they are having several promotional event like the one which is happening in facebook.


----------



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

Right now the cheapest and most convenient option to make international phone calls for me is using Global Call. One could use fringa, skype,viber if you have a computer and internet but if you don’t and your family doesn’t, what can you do? With Global Call no more paying for expensive long distance with my carrier or impractical nights and weekends plan that just don’t work with my schedule, I can call anytime anywhere at a rate that is almost free-- which I don’t mind


----------



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

*Does standard international calling rates apply to Global Call?*

do you have any idea if this is the case with Global Call, I appreciate your comments thanks.


----------



## marimar1990 (Jun 12, 2013)

As far as I know Global Call doesn't have one. since using it the cost I incurred are only those what I used in calling meaning, the credits I bought was used thoroughly without other charge. I guess for you to understand more about it why don't you visit their site globalcallapp dotcom


----------



## olivetreez (May 30, 2013)

Global Call rates are the lowest in the apps market these days and this is what set's them apart among their competitors. standard international rates simply means the amount charged to you as you call.


----------



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

Is that so? well that's a relief cause if there are hidden charges for using Global Call then I won't use it. If I go buy some credits in the menu will It show many minutes would that be?


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

What country do you want to call too?


----------



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

I want to make maximum of 17 hours of international calls every month to Philippines. I know that's a lot of money that's why I keep on searching for other options. how about you? did you have similar experience iduno?


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

koalabeard said:


> I want to make maximum of 17 hours of international calls every month to Philippines. I know that's a lot of money that's why I keep on searching for other options. how about you? did you have similar experience iduno?


Hi koalabeard,
I use Skype to Skype as much as I can.
Txt Oz to Phil 8c
Skype have a 400minute a month Oz to Philippines for $64.99 , 8.1c min.
I have tried a few VOIP services and I keep coming back to Skype for phone calls, found them to be the best, not many drop outs.
But if you can Skype to Skype, its free.


----------



## olivetreez (May 30, 2013)

What I like most about this app is the convertible points system. If every time a friend I invited to Global Call registers their phone number with the app, I’m gonna receive 0.5 points. When I accumulated 10 points, I can exchange them for $10 credits and if I wish to send credits or Gift to Prepaid Phone users I can do that too using Global Call app. The connection depends on your mobile network, I tried it before with a strong mobile network like 3G or wifi and the apps works just fine


----------



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your experience idunno, I have yet to experience drop calls with Global Call now that I'm using it, hopefully it won't happen. Their service is not bad, but when it does I'll start looking again


----------



## olivetreez (May 30, 2013)

Global Call is giving a free roundtrip ticket to the destination of your choice. I got the update from their facebook page, that's how I found out this new event they have going on https://www.facebook.com/uglobalcall/app_193371724140087


----------

